

Kim Dotcom shows off new mega service - TDL
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/12/09/kim_dotcom_shows_off_new_service/

======
TDL
It's probably gauche to make the first comment on one's own submission, but
what does any of the following mean?

"shows a 2048-bit key being generated."

“To strengthen the key, we have collected entropy from your mouse movements
and keystroke timings.”

I'm not a crypto guy so the above sounds like marketing/gibberish to me.

~~~
ewillbefull
It's not gibberish, you could easily google it:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entropy_%28computing%29>

> This randomness is often collected from hardware sources, either pre-
> existing ones such as mouse movements or specially provided randomness
> generators.

~~~
TDL
Thanks for the link.

------
mitchi
Looks solid to me. Megaupload will be back as an even better cloud service
with this. Let's hope the speed is still the same :)

